# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо >  Четыре способа пережить январь

## Labs

Из всех месяцев календарной зимы январь кажется наименее привлекательным: праздники закончились, нарядная елка и гирлянды убраны, а впереди лишь холодные темные недели. Если залечь в спячку до весны - не вариант, необходимо найти способы насладиться этим временем. MMD, ведущая технологическая компания и лицензионный партнер Philips Monitors, подскажет четыре идеи сделать январь лучшим месяцем в году для решения некоторых отложенных задач и отдыха с чистой совестью.

*Сделайте общение безопасным*

Последний месяц уходящего года, как правило, очень насыщенный, все сосредоточены на самых срочных делах. Январь же дарит долгожданную передышку, появляется время для решения важных задач, которые зачастую оказываются в самом конце списка дел. Один из них, например – вопрос безопасности в офисе. Вы знали, что веб-камера является фактором риска? Она может стать «окном» в компанию для мошенников. Те, кто заботится о безопасности, должны познакомиться с дисплеем Philips с выдвигающейся веб-камерой. Камера появляется из-за корпуса, когда это необходимо, например, для проведения встреч онлайн, и аккуратно задвигается, когда не используется.

*Наверстайте упущенное из мира кино*

Вечера января – это отличный повод, чтобы посмотреть фильмы, вышедшие в прошлом году. Предлагая изогнутые мониторы различных размеров, MMD дарит по-настоящему захватывающий опыт, который заставит вас забыть, что за окном январь. Монитор Philips Brilliance с диагональю 40 дюймов, например, - это самый большой изогнутый 4K дисплей на рынке. Он захватывает поле зрения пользователя и создает ощущение уединения. Остается только наслаждаться фантастической четкостью и яркими реалистичными цветами. Превосходный объемный звук из встроенных динамиков с технологией DTS дополнит визуальные эффекты.

*Побывайте на зимних распродажах прямо из дома* 

Распродажи, пожалуй, - это самый сильный повод полюбить январь. Благодаря онлайн магазинам вы можете приобрести товары по отличной цене, избегая холода и очередей. В этом году самым верным помощником в этом деле станет монитор с технологией Ultra Wide Color. Поддерживая широкую цветовую гамму, он воспроизводит больше воспринимаемых глазом человека оттенков. Как результат – уверенность при совершении покупок онлайн: пользователи могут увидеть и оценить истинный цвет товара, прежде чем нажать кнопку "купить". Технология основана на инновационном изменении структуры панели. На рынке представлены модели мониторов из серии E-Line oт компании MMD с диагональю 24 и 27 дюймов формата 16:9 с разрешением Full HD и 4K UltraClear. Ultra Wide Color мониторы также отлично подойдут для начинающих фотографов.

*Начните заботиться о себе*

Январь неотделим от желания начать что-то новое. Поэтому первый зимний месяц – идеальное время, чтобы сосредоточить внимание на здоровье и хорошем самочувствии. И не обязательно этим «новым» должны стать кардинальное изменение режима питания или тренировок. Начать заботить о себе можно изменив всего несколько параметров оборудования на вашем рабочем столе. Чтобы предотвратить усталость глаз и оставаться сосредоточенным продолжительное время, очень важно использовать монитор, который сводит нагрузку к минимуму. Технология SoftBlue от Philips снижает потенциально опасное для зрения воздействие синего света, излучаемого монитором. Технология SoftBlue перемещает излучение в более безопасные диапазоны без ущерба для точности цветопередачи или яркости.

Январь может принести море позитива, если организовать свое время правильно! 

Больше информации о мониторах Philips: [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

